# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  obesitas

## shana88

ik ben opzoek naar mensen met obesitas om elkaar te steunen en info uit te wisselen, ikzelf ben 27jaar 164cm en weeg 126kg; ik wil graag nieuwe mensen leren kennen en vrienden maken

----------


## Renko

Hallo Shana, hoe gaat het met je zoektocht?

----------

